# Bolt+ not recognizing Tuning Adapter



## Nevada1K (Apr 9, 2007)

In addition to the Bolt+, I have two Premieres, all three have a Tuning Adapter. TA and cable cards are Cisco; local cable company is Cox Communications. All has been working without serious issues until 48 hours ago.

Late Tuesday night when turning on the TV in the bedroom, received a No Tuning Adapter message. It happens periodically and I would power recycle the TA and all is good. As the Ta's someones go off-line, I routinely power cycle the TA's on the 1st day of each month. As we were about to watch a recorded program and it was near midnight, I figured I'd deal with it in the morning.

Next morning, all three TA's have a blinking green light. Power cycled all three; eventually power cycled the Tivo's. Nothing good happens — the TA green light keeps blinking. I have access to all my regular channels but none of the switched digital (SDV) channels are present, there's the Search for Signal message. Call the cable company, they verify and reverify the provisioning... repair everything, still no go, the TA light keeps blinking. Eventually, the cable company recommends swapping out all three TA's, which I do. Go to their nearby office, get new TA's, connect them, call cable company with serial numbers, everything is paired correctly. Still only blinking green lights on TA's, no SDV channels. Call Tivo support -- they say it must be the cable company not provisioning correctly. 

Call back the cable company, specifically cable card authorization, speak with someone who appears to know what he is talking about. After 30-40 minutes, he thinks there must be something wacko with the cable coming in the house, sets up service call for next day (today). Today, tech is on site for over 3 hours. My incoming signal is on a three way splitter, to three rooms in the house. Initially finds "noise" on one of the three cables going to my home office, changes out the connectors and two way splitter in the office (which feeds the cable modem and one Tivo). The noise is gone but TA boxes all still blinking.

Eventually, he redoes all wiring from wall outlet to Tivo boxes and TA's in all three rooms. Interestingly, after powering on the TA's, the green light eventually goes solid — HOWEVER, none of the Tivo boxes recognize the Tuning Adapters. In Settings > Remote, Cable Card, & Devices > Tuning Adapter, all three report "No Tuning Adapter".

The cable company has escalated the issue and is sending a higher level tech tomorrow morning. Anyone experience anything like this, anyone have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

Nevada1K said:


> In addition to the Bolt+, I have two Premieres, all three have a Tuning Adapter. TA and cable cards are Cisco; local cable company is Cox Communications. All has been working without serious issues until 48 hours ago.
> 
> Late Tuesday night when turning on the TV in the bedroom, received a No Tuning Adapter message. It happens periodically and I would power recycle the TA and all is good. As the Ta's someones go off-line, I routinely power cycle the TA's on the 1st day of each month. As we were about to watch a recorded program and it was near midnight, I figured I'd deal with it in the morning.
> 
> ...


Heard of similar. It is a cable company issue with their headend equipment.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

So what happened on the second visit after the 'escalation'?


----------



## Nevada1K (Apr 9, 2007)

The second (Friday) and third (Saturday) technicians were not "FET" level and didn't have a clue. On Friday, the first thing the tech said was I don't have any tuning adapters on my truck. In fact, when I told the tech on the second visit I was called for a Supervisor, he said he'd wait outside - then promptly got in his truck and drove off.

The third tech was also pretty much clueless, said they'd have to get someone here on Monday so they could talk to Tivo Support if necessary. An "FET" was scheduled for 8-10am this morning and when I checked my account, it said the tech was estimated to arrive at 9:17. Twenty minutes later, I get a text message my support call is on hold, and gives me an 877 toll-free number to call. I call that number, speak with the support person Pablo who tells me the tech is on the way. I request a Supervisor, get transferred Martha and ask to know why my support appointment is on hold. She places me on hold, then comes back and says the tech made the call. knocked on the door several times, no one home. I call that BS, my wife and I were both in our home office since 9:00am, directly adjacent to the front door and with a sight line to the walkway. No one came up the walkway and knocked on the door. I flat out tell Martha her tech is lying if that is his/her story... and that I was supposed to have an FET on premises between 8-10am and if she can't get one here this morning, I want to speak to her manager. After another 3-4 minutes on hold, she advises we will have a tech (FET?) at 10:00am. As it is now 10:02am, I said it's after 10:00am.... she rephrases and said between 10:00am-noon.... and I get an e-mail that the appointment is rescheduled for 10:00-noon.

(continued)


----------



## Nevada1K (Apr 9, 2007)

At 11:45 two Cox techs arrive, each in their own truck. I note here the three prior techs were Cox subcontractors. Neither of the current two real Cox techs is an FET but I again explain the issue to them. They decide to test the line in our bedroom and determine the Tuning Adapter is not showing a signal at 110MHz, which apparently is critical to the TA. The second tech has a note that there was an issue with Cox equipment at that frequency that started last Wednesday (when our system went down) and which was resolved yesterday (Sunday). After power cycling the TA's, everything worked as it should.

In the interim I had ordered an Edge box which arrived this afternoon — I have not opened the box and am seriously thinking I will return it under their 30 day return policy unless someone tells me it is the best thing since sliced bread.

I've been a Cox customer over 22 years and when their system works, it works pretty well. But when there is a hiccup, it's trouble. Most of their people have minimal to zero knowledge about cable cards, tuning adapters and Tivo. If I want cable (for Tivo), it has to be Cox. From what I've read, the other cable providers in other markets aren't a lot better.


----------



## WVZR1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Nevada1K said:


> At 11:45 two Cox techs arrive, each in their own truck. I note here the three prior techs were Cox subcontractors. Neither of the current two real Cox techs is an FET but I again explain the issue to them. They decide to test the line in our bedroom and determine the Tuning Adapter is not showing a signal at 110MHz, which apparently is critical to the TA. The second tech has a note that there was an issue with Cox equipment at that frequency that started last Wednesday (when our system went down) and which was resolved yesterday (Sunday). After power cycling the TA's, everything worked as it should.
> 
> In the interim I had ordered an Edge box which arrived this afternoon — I have not opened the box and am seriously thinking I will return it under their 30 day return policy unless someone tells me it is the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> I've been a Cox customer over 22 years and when their system works, it works pretty well. But when there is a hiccup, it's trouble. Most of their people have minimal to zero knowledge about cable cards, tuning adapters and Tivo. If I want cable (for Tivo), it has to be Cox. From what I've read, the other cable providers in other markets aren't a lot better.


I believe you should 'waste no time' returning the EDGE box!!!

Cisco CABLECards are known to have issues I believe. The local issue being resolved if you could maybe get a # to call to confirm 'headend' issues when you have problems ..... Cox spent many $$$ it seems that could have been avoided!


----------



## Nevada1K (Apr 9, 2007)

WVZR1 said:


> I believe you should 'waste no time' returning the EDGE box!!!


WVZR1 - Agreed. Got the RMA and the EDGE box is already on its way back to Texas, never broke the shrink wrapping, never took it out of the box.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

Has this been solved yet? If so, what was solution? Where are you located? Had somewhat similar situation years ago in Northern Virginia with Cox. Finally solved at high tech level headend.


----------



## Nevada1K (Apr 9, 2007)

djones18 said:


> Has this been solved yet? If so, what was solution? Where are you located? Had somewhat similar situation years ago in Northern Virginia with Cox. Finally solved at high tech level headend.


Location: Las Vegas/Henderson, Nevada.

Almost three months later, still an open question. Ten days ago they replaced the drop (a black Coax cable) from the "green box" (which is on my property) to the entry point on the outside wall of my house. One of the techs replacing the drop indicated the lifespan of the drop is eight years. It's been more than ten years since that drop was replaced.

Since the drop was replaced, the "no signal" issue has happened twice - less frequent but not gone. 

There have also been a couple of instances of my Premiere boxes displaying "Tuning Adapter Connected" - which implies there was no Tuning Adapter beforehand, perhaps because there was no signal and it lost connectivityt???

The Cox core tech who ordered replacement of the drop tried hard to get me to dump Tivo and convert to their Contour system, also saying (long term) coax will go away and be replaced by IPTV.


----------



## Dagi (Apr 7, 2006)

All - I will put this in a couple of posts about TiVo, Cable Card and Tuning Adaptor issues. About 5 weeks ago my TiVo did not get any live TV anymore. Tuning adapter and Cable Card could not be found by TiVo. After swapping out cards, TAs and even a brand new TiVo it turns out* TiVo needs a specific frequency 110.25* in order to be able to work. For whatever reason that frequency was gone on my cable. Once that was turned back on - tata..everything worked again. 
Thank you Cox Support for sticking with me and all the troubleshooting.


----------

